# Punch 30 wiring help



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got a hold of a punch 30 in nice shape, I have the connectors but no clue what is what. There is someone who is going to msg me later tonight but I would really love to test this baby and see if shes still good. So if anyone could assist I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Does this help?: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scri...eN-1qsk&p_tbl=9&p_id=402&p_created=1088630787


----------

